# So disgusted...I need help...



## springkids (Sep 12, 2013)

Well me and the hubby just found out that someone has filed for unemployment in my hubby's name and they have his social security number. :evil: 

Now what do I do? The lady at the unemployment office said that it's not identity theft and there is nothing for us to do...I am trying not to worry but it's tough. :sigh:

So I came on here to ask all my TGS friends to help me pray that God will take care of this. There are no problems that He can't handle. Thank you all.

God bless you All and Merry Christmas.


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

WHAT?! I feel like you should maybe consult somebody else about whether that is Identity Theft or not... I'm so very sorry this happened to you. I really hope that it does not affect your husband in other way like credit score etc. You should definitely notify the three federal Credit Bureaus immediately so they can put the 90 day watch on your husband's social security number. I had to do that recently when my debit card was compromised.


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Wow. Not identity theft? If they are trying to get unemployment they sure will try other thing. I don't know who to call I am sorry.


----------



## ariella42 (May 22, 2014)

That is identity theft, regardless of what the woman said. Someone took his name and his SS# for fraudulent purposes. There definitely are things you can do about it. Contact higher up offices about the unemployment claims and definitely alert the credit bureaus.


----------



## dreamacresfarm2 (May 10, 2014)

call the police it is theft and they can file s report on it.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

That will go on his record...as being on unemployment ...how can that NOT be identity theft?? I'd call a reporter.:evil:


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

I agree.. that is identity theft !!!


----------



## Naunnie (Jul 4, 2014)

Oh Hun....yes I will pray for y'all to have strength and piece of mind while this gets straightened out. I'm so sorry this has happened. There are several things y'all can do. I agree with the others about filing a police report and reporting to the credit bureaus, but I would also speak with the supervisor at the unemployment office. That woman gave y'all wrong information and she needs to be held accountable. I would also file a report with the Federal Trade Commission, any banks and any creditors you do business with. I worry if you don't take action, there is no telling what else this thief may steal. :hug:

ETA: You husband may need to apply for a new SS number. Social Security Fraud Hotline http://oig.ssa.gov/report-fraud-waste-or-abuse/fraud-waste-and-abuse


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

That is identity theft in the first degree ! The lady who said it isn't is so wrong ! Using someones ID , name , picture , SSN , is fraudulent !
I can't believe that woman said it wasnt identity theft ! 
And it will go on your husbands record for sure , anything to do with his SSN , is recorded regardless how minor and this isn't minor !
I would start with the town clerk , call the credit bureaus and put a freeze on yours and his SSNs. It costs something like ten dollars or something , I'm not one hundred percent sure on the amount , but its worth it till you get this straightened out. Hope it all gets worked out and your husbands credit and employment record hasn't been affected.
What a shame , I'm so sorry that happened to your hubby


----------



## RaineyDayFarms (Oct 10, 2013)

That's horrible. How is it not theft? It just doesn't sound right. I hope it gets taken care of and the thief gets what's coming  
I'm so sorry this had happened.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

My husband has been there just they tried to get a loan, wrote fake checks, and who knows what else till they catch the punk, THIS IS THEIFT. You need to go to the sheriffs offices and tell them you need their big stack of papers to fill out on identity theft, but don't waist a lot of time, I don't remember what the time line is but I would get on it fast. So sorry your going threw this, I have to say it's probably been the most pain in the rump that's ever happened to us


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## springkids (Sep 12, 2013)

Thanks guys for all your support and advice. I am going out first thing this am and try to get things straightened out. Thank you all.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Just a thought , maybe the woman that told you it wasnt considered theft has something to do with it or knows who does . Stranger things have happened.


----------



## Ziegen (Sep 22, 2014)

I would call the unemployment department main state office (not local). They should have a process for reporting fraud.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Im wondering that they could find out immediately who this person is that has used your husbands SSN. They should have all that into and if by chance this guy has filed in the same office in your area , town , whatever , they should be able to bring him in , wouldn't they ?
Thats why i mentioned the town office or clerk or sheriffs department.
Its a long shot sure , but its worth a shot. The unemployment office should have all the info and the address where this person gets their mail. Or am i thinking wrong here…..


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

All great advice.

This is Identity theft. 

Prayers sent, to get it all straightened out and that person busted.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Oh wow, I can't believe that woman said it wasn't identity theft! Uh if that isn't identity theft, then what is?!?! Geesh 
I'd be furious over it. Everyone here has given great advice, I would do everything that was recommended. File a report at the police/sheriff office, contact the Unemployment main office, and anyone else. Surely they have some kind of address on this fraud. I can't remember how unemployment works, do they deposit $$ or send out checks, or do you have to go to the office to pick them up? Don't these places have surveillance video? They should have the time/dates this person applied, and should be able to go back and look them up. 

There is a terrible black market out there, sadly. I don't know all the details, but that is how most illegal immigrants get papers/ss cards/id's, etc. I wouldn't put it past American's to do the same to cheat the system, or people who are trying to lay low, etc.


----------



## CountyLineAcres (Jan 22, 2014)

This is horrible to hear!! I hope everything works out. Identity theft (which this most definitely IS) is a very fearful thing to experience.


----------



## springkids (Sep 12, 2013)

Just wanted to update.
Seems like everything is ok. I checked my hubby's credit report and everything looks good. He called Equifax last night and placed a lock on his credit. Just in case. According to the guy he talked to if someone tries to run his credit it will automatically deny credit and alert us. I checked all of our accounts and everything looks as it should. I talked to our agent at the bank just to let her know what were dealing with and she was very helpful. 

Is there any way this could have been some kind of fluke or typo?? I have never filed for unemployment before but someone told me that if someone typed in the SSN wrong by mistake it would have automatically popped up with my hubby's name and that it was possible that it was an accident on the part of the person doing the paperwork. IDK

Thanks again for all your support and prayers. Once again it looks like God has taken care of something I needed.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

The typing mistake is certainly a possibility but you would still want that corrected and it would open the door for other things. Why that original person wouldn't do anything to correct it is beyond me. You also don't want the unemployment on record if it isn't actually you.


----------



## ariella42 (May 22, 2014)

My husband had to go on unemployment a few years ago, unfortunately. There's a lot of paperwork to go through, and nothing just popped up automatically for him. In fact, they verified a lot of information. Maybe they've streamlined it to the point where accidental fraud can occur, but I kind of doubt it. I'd contact the main unemployment office in Raleigh. 

I'm really glad everything else seems to be okay though! I know that's a huge relief, especially now that the credit bureaus and your bank are on the lookout for anything suspicious.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

I don't know about being a typo , i don't know if someone's SSN can be off by one digit and come up with someone else's…..idk.
But thank goodness everything is ok with the credit bureaus , banks and such ! What a relief that is for you guys ! 
Just goes to show how on top of things we have to be in this world.
Its definitely a wake up call for all of us. So sorry you had the headache though  Never a dull moment ,lol.


----------

